
Rotten Tomatoes' Revamp Could Save Captain Marvel - sherlock_h
https://www.wired.com/story/rotten-tomatoes-captain-marvel-trolls/
======
excalibur
Pretty sure the movie was never in any real danger from trolls, but good news
nonetheless.

